# Santapod -4th June



## Gian (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi I am organising a santapod day on friday 4th June.

It is a peak performance day-NOT a run what you bring day. The entrance is restricted to 100 cars so you wont be queueing all day for 1 run like a run what you brung.

Entrance is Â£10 
all day track use is Â£50

but as entrance is limited you will get quite a few goes on track throughout the day. There will be some lotuses, 300zx's , saabs and hondas going so heres the chance for someone with a speedy TT to show what it can do. If interested email me at [email protected]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi,

Can you explain what you mean by "I am organising..."

4th June is a Peak Performance day on the Santa Pod calendar and anyone interested in going can book with them direct.

Can you tell us if either a) you're proposing to act as some sort of middleman in this transaction, or b) you work for Santa Pod and would therefore be interested in taking up advertising on the site?

Thanks, Clive


----------



## Gian (Mar 31, 2004)

no i dont work for santa pod and peak performance days are available to the public, im just to organise a meet there for enthusiasts from certain forums to make the day interesting.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Gian said:


> no i dont work for santa pod and peak performance days are available to the public, im just to organise a meet there for enthusiasts from certain forums to make the day interesting.


Ok 

Which forums are you organising this for - and who are you by the way! Give us some background so we know where you're coming from


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Clive

It's Gian from London - 

Norman


----------



## Gian (Mar 31, 2004)

Im an elise driver from london


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Aaaaaggggghhh! Not an Elise driver! :wink:

Ok, so are you looking for just one or two highly tuned TT's to do some comparison with the other cars you have going?

Where is Caney when you need him?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm here clive  i'm only good in a straight line though  trust me round a track you would not get near a lotus elise!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

hmm, in that case I may have to bring the 111R which should give Caney a run for his money in a straight line


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

But Steve, this is Santa Pod, last time I looked it was a straight line! :wink:

Thought this might be right up your street?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

sorry being thick  so it is straight line stuff then! must of misread the post when he said "track". rob i saw a few lotus elises at the pod on sunday and they weren't that quick  the fastest one did 14.43 as they've got no traction off the line!


----------



## Gian (Mar 31, 2004)

it would be a good day for comparisons but it was mainly set up with the intention of finding out which elise is quickest out of the various conversions out there. Standard ones we kinda expect to be doing 1/4 mile runs in 15 seconds. But some should be sub 12 hopefully or close to it.

Should be a good day , trying to organise a bbq there as well.

Doing it peak performance as then their are no queues and everyone can have loads of goes-even swap cars- and no novas or golf drivers there , except the ones with a TT shell  Im only joking guys


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Let the chants begin: "CANEY! CANEY! CANEY! CANEY!"


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Gian said:


> Doing it peak performance as then their are no queues and everyone can have loads of goes-even swap cars- and no novas or golf drivers there , except the ones with a TT shell  Im only joking guys


Does that mean I can't bring my Golf R32? That's a 3.2 TT in a 3dr Golf shell - how ironic is that?


----------



## Gian (Mar 31, 2004)

bring whatever you want


----------



## Gian (Mar 31, 2004)

coming up soon guys, anyone ????


----------

